# ******* Coyote Killing Methods



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I found these two killing methods on another forum.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: Coyote Killing Methods*

oddly enough I find them interesting and I am almost tempted to try them.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Killing Methods*

I should have named it ******* coyote killing methods.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

If you like calling in coyotes then the #1 best tape to play is canine pups. #2 hurt coyote.... Even the smart coyotes will come to investigate. Also if they ever tape recorded a baby crying that would be an awesome call.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I had an old trapper tell me the best method yet.

Get a litter of parvo puppies and turn them loose in the woods. They will cry and whine bringing the coyotes in. Then the yotes will kill and eat the pups getting parvo themselves. parvo is a very contagious canine disease and it will quickly spread throughout the land killing any dog that comes in contact with an infected one. :twisted: Works on wolves too... :O•-:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I had an old trapper tell me the best method yet.
> 
> Get a litter of parvo puppies and turn them loose in the woods. They will cry and whine bringing the coyotes in. Then the yotes will kill and eat the pups getting parvo themselves. parvo is a very contagious canine disease and it will quickly spread throughout the land killing any dog that comes in contact with an infected one. :twisted: Works on wolves too... :O•-:


Soooooo one might ask where they can get their hands on a parvo puppy :O•-:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

This post should be removed by the admins. As hunters we need to be smarter then posting this crap on an open board. Think about the ammo we are giving the anti's. I'm all for killing coyotes in an ethical matter and sometimes extreme measures need to be taken but not posted.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Who cares about the anti's. They won't ever like hunting no matter how ethical we are. We don't need to walk on egg shells. I'm not afraid of PETA, SFW is doing more to hunters right now than PETA could ever dream of doing.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Who cares about the anti's. They won't ever like hunting no matter how ethical we are. We don't need to walk on egg shells. I'm not afraid of PETA, SFW is doing more to hunters right now than PETA could ever dream of doing.


It is not very often I agree with anything you post but you are spot on with this one.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not afraid of peta either but we need to be smarter then posting this crap. Talk about it around a campfire, on the phone or in pm's but not on an open board. Their is no ethics in making an animal suffer and i can't believe anyone would stand for this. We as hunters should believe in the ethical taking of an animal.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

What is so unethical about foam rubber or snagging one with a big treble hook not much different than a snare or a leg hold trap. I really don't care how they are killed as long as they get killed.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The purpose it not to make the coyote suffer. It's to kill the coyote. I would never use the hook method or rubber foam method. Probably not even legal in Utah. I have heard of people doing it though.

*We catch fish with a treble hook.*

A leg trap doesnt kill an animal instantly either. Don't take things so serious. PETA isn't around every corner. Posting hunting picture makes PETA upset too.

I'm all in favor of bring back poison methods to kill coyotes if we can wipe out 70% of their population. Poison isn't ethical, but it gets the job done.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Another method.



> They have a way to kill coyotes right now! CHOCOLATE! The state of California, along with Utah, did a study, with a form of chocolate, that proved deadly to coyotes. I sat threw a pesticide class in Cali, last year and they showed the results of their findings on the results of the test . It was done in a kennel in Utah, something like 50 animals were fed the chocolate, two hours later 32 were dead. The chocolate, overloads the coyotes kidneys, and proves fatal. Ask your DWR about it.


It's because of the Theobromine in coco beans.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> I'm not afraid of peta either but we need to be smarter then posting this crap. Talk about it around a campfire, on the phone or in pm's but not on an open board. Their is no ethics in making an animal suffer and i can't believe anyone would stand for this. *We as hunters should believe in the ethical taking of an animal*.


Yep, I have to agree with you on this one.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BUT when it comes to taking predators then some methods will be frowned upon, but as long as the job is done then none of us should lose sleep over the methods used.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It's just like if you had rats/mice/****roaches in your house. Your going to use the quickest easiest method to kill them and get them out of your house. Then life goes on. Coyotes are like rats/mice or ****roaches.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares about the anti's. They won't ever like hunting no matter how ethical we are. We don't need to walk on egg shells. I'm not afraid of PETA, SFW is doing more to hunters right now than PETA could ever dream of doing.
> ...


+1,000 Spot on brotha!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> BUT when it comes to taking predators then some methods will be frowned upon, but as long as the job is done then none of us should lose sleep over the methods used.


I agree sometimes things need to be dealt with that others don't agree with but a real man wouldn't "brag" about it on an open board.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have read all the posts and not one person has been "bragging." Where are you getting this "brag" bit from?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> I have read all the posts and not one person has been "bragging." Where are you getting this "brag" bit from?


You wanna sit on here and talk about all the alternative ways to kill a coyote just so you can read your own posts. In my eyes that's "braggin". You yourself said you wouldn't try some of them, so why post them.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> You wanna sit on here and talk about all the alternative ways to kill a coyote just so you can read your own posts. In my eyes that's "braggin". You yourself said you wouldn't try some of them, so why post them.


 -_O- -_O- Your definition of bragging is different than mine. Posting alternative ways of killing coyotes isn't bragging. I posted them because I thought they were interesting and could work if allowed.

Fisherman and hunters always post different methods of doing things which isn't "braggin." There is also different ways to skin a deer or cook a deer which also isn't "braggin."


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've said my piece and i'm done with this topic. Happy hunting to all, ps. even you "Slayer".


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Same to you, my friend.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I think you got it all wrong YFZ. I teach a lot of stuff everyday that i dont agree with and wouldn't do either. That doesn't mean i am bragging or that i am evil, wrong or less of a man. Just means i am open minded. *Pests are pests.....get rid of them.* The more ethical the method the better. However, i will never be afraid of PETA or any other left wing group that frowns on hunting or methods of pest control but is willing to allow an atrocity like abortion.

Wake up and smell the hypocracy and double standard.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

I've appreciated these suggestions. Has anyone ever used antifreeze on coyotes. I've been told it's deadly but no personal experience. Is it legal.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

antifreeze is deadly but protected wildlife will drink it also.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Took part 1 of a fur harvesters class tonight. Stan Bassett taught it, great guy with tons of trapping experience. I think we need to be careful on how we go about killing animals. Stan Bassett made a good point about how trappers (and hunters) need to make a serious effort in ethically killing any animal we intend on killing. Sure, it might not change the anti's mind, but it would look better in the eyes of people who don't hunt, but also are NOT anti hunting. This is probably the majority of people. 

osageorange. I believe it is illegal to use poisons.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Isn't bait as food or meat of any sort illegal?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just "my" thoughts. I have always wanted to put an animal down as quick as possible. There used to be a big thing years ago about t-shirts with P-dog pictures splattered all over them. It brought on some serious negative feelings. I can just picture any animal hanging from a cord with a treble hook in its gullet splattered all over PETA'S website. Count me out on this one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My dad and grandfather used the treble hook method on the farm. We used it on fox; coyotes moved back in the area after we sold the farm. Fox were bad on chickens and new-born pigs and if some varmint threatened our livelihood it was dealt with.

I didn't share the same hate for the predators as my dad and grandpa did, and found the practice disgusting, especially when the neighbor's dog or an owl was found hanging, half-dead, from a tree limb.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Although all these methods would kill a coyote, they will kill bobcat, mountain lion, eagles, hawks and domestic pets to name a few. You cannot select what gets killed. Parvo is spreading bad enough amoung dogs. It does not have to eat something that has it to catch and spread it. 

I believe in quick ethical kills and not the crap I am seeing posted here. I do not like PETA at all but see no sense in adding to their cause. I think this topic should be deleted.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

And ya wonder why some folks look down on hunters! I have heard of some STUPID things in my life, but this takes the cake! -O,- who ever thought of such a thing should be committed!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Topic has run it's course. Both sides have been able to express their views. I will lock it up. Thank you all for sharing.


----------

